# why do ribs look burnt?



## el capitan (Jul 3, 2011)

My buddy smokes on a 36" lang and every time he smokes ribs they taste great but look burnt but don't taste burnt. I noticed his smoke is not clear but white, does this have something to do with it?


----------



## elohel (Jul 3, 2011)

Probably just has a sugary rub / sauce on it. The sugar 'burns' easily, giving a charred look, but often doesn't taste charred (unless it really does get burned)


----------



## ugaboz (Jul 3, 2011)

yep that sugar turns black


----------



## meateater (Jul 4, 2011)

I never put sugar or salt in a rub, sugar burns, salt draws out moisture. White smoke is creosote which when eaten tastes bitter and makes your tongue tingle. Click on TBS in my signature to see how much smoke you should have.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

We like that black crust on the ribs.


----------

